# Ice fishing: "That guy"



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

A busy Saturday at popular places like Fish lake or Echo will reveal quite a few of "that guy".


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That would be me........:mrgreen:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a friend like that. 

He showed up on the Henry Mountains for a bison hunt wearing tennis shoes in the snow.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Critter said:


> I have a friend like that.
> 
> He showed up on the Henry Mountains for a bison hunt wearing tennis shoes in the snow.


Just nuts. What was he thinking?!

Everybody knows you can't kill a bison on the Henry's in snow wearing blue jeans, tennis shoes, and cotton flannel (long sleeves kill, short sleeve Ts just help pack out).


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> Just nuts. What was he thinking?!
> 
> Everybody knows you can't kill a bison on the Henry's in snow wearing blue jeans, tennis shoes, and cotton flannel (long sleeves kill, short sleeve Ts just help pack out).


I don't know what he was thinking but he got his cow bison on opening morning. It was a good thing that he had a outfitter on his hunt and was able to ride a horse into the area.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a friend that will wear low top tennis shoes all season if there wasn't snow.

Meanwhile I'm wearing insulated 8" boots in the summer...

To each their own.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------

